# Ideas and recommendations for 500-1K lists, casual fun



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello all!

Within the next month or so for casual Saturday evening games. I'm expecting we will play somewhere between 500 to 1,000 point games. I'm just curious at to what everyone else enjoys using for casual play.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

I normally just go for whatever I feel like. I might experiment, take an army I doubt will actually be able to do anything, or set myself a challenge such as "how many vehicles can I fit in to this point limit and still maintain effectiveness", that kind of shit.

So I might take a whole army of scouts and give them LS's, or maybe get the bare minimum of troops I can take and fill out the rest of the points with expensive units like a decked out chapter master (whom I ordinarily wouldn't use anyway) attached to a sternguard veteran squad or something like that.

Basically, just do whatever you think will be fun is what I do.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

See, I was thinking the same thing. Do 2 five man scout squads and deck the rest out with Assault Troops or maybe do a quirky biker squad with Razorback support.


----------



## Hurons_Champion (Aug 7, 2011)

Do some thing you've never done before i played Sky claws (Space Wolves) just because i could. The fun is in experimenting and doing different stuff.


----------

